# Santa Claus Live!!!



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's a site for the kids that has a couple of "Live" broadcasts from the North Pole.

http://www.santaclauslive.com/eng/index.php3

Enjoy ...


----------



## ron24151 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you, my kids love. It is great seeing the excitement in their eyes, only we all can have that same feeling as we age...


Peace to all!!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome, I'm glad your children enjoyed the site.

Happy Holidays to you and your family.


----------



## nbnurse95 (Jun 14, 2003)

Hi, 
Am I doing something wrong? I downloaded Windows Media Player. When I click on Live Camera One or Two I get an error message. I'd love to see this and send the link to my little cousins. 
nbnurse


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

What does the error message say?


----------



## nbnurse95 (Jun 14, 2003)

Here's the errorr message. I must be doing something wrong?


You have encountered the following error while using Windows Media Player: 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Error# C00D10B3


Windows Media Player cannot play this file. 
Windows Media Player cannot find the file. Items in Media Library are links to digital media files that are stored on your computer, a network drive, a removable storage card, an Internet server, or another location.

This error message usually indicates the link from an item in Media Library to its associated digital media file is broken. Links can be broken for one of the following reasons:

A link to a temporary file from the Internet cache (a file from the Temporary Internet Files folder, for example) was added to Media Library and that file was later deleted.
A link to a digital media file was added to Media Library and the file was later deleted.


----------



## nbnurse95 (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh yeah, how did you place your liitle runner beside your name? That is so cute. 
nbnurse


----------



## the_one3630 (May 26, 2003)

hey thanks, cant wait to show my kids!!!


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

nbnurse95:

1. Did you download the correct Windows Media Player for your 
Windows System? 

2. Perhaps you downloaded a corrupted Program File.

3. You could uninstall the Program you have and download another 
Program and install that copy.


Concerning how I placed the little runner (avatar) next to my name, click the User Panel link near the top of the page, then click Edit Options, at the bottom of that page follow the instructions concerning Avatars.

If you want to use the little runner I have, right click the image then select "Save Image As" to somewhere in your computer, perhaps My Docoment or My Pictures etc... and then you will be able to upload it into your TSG profile.

Hope this helps you ...


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

Hey a...i just checked...looks like Santa is gone out for a bathroom break.


----------



## nbnurse95 (Jun 14, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo
I actually downloaded from the link on the Santa Live web-site. I'll remove it and try again.
Thanks for the info on Avatars.
nbnurse


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

You're welcome ...


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

he `s still down for the count .........click here for some fun


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi 700mb80min:

Great E-Card. I visited the icq.com site and found the card you posted. This card has a different URL and will display the icq.com banner around the card. Where did you get the " /shockwave/0,,4845,00.swf " part of the URL that eliminates the icq.com banner? Can a simliliar URL be applied to other shockwave flash cards to eliminate the icq.com banner?

Thanks ... 

http://web.icq.com/friendship/browse_page/0,,7944,00.html

http://web.icq.com/shockwave/0,,4845,00.swf


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea like to save that card too without the ICQ banner.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Good question , i only copied a link from an e-mail i received .


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

GoJoAGoGo said:


> Here's a site for the kids that has a couple of "Live" broadcasts from the North Pole.
> 
> http://www.santaclauslive.com/eng/index.php3
> 
> Enjoy ...


I thought I would bring this thread back because it's that time of year again, enjoy!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Can't wait to share this with my Grandson. 

Thanks, GoJo! :up:


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Does Santa belong to a union?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Jonesiegirl said:


> Can't wait to share this with my Grandson.
> 
> Thanks, GoJo! :up:


You're welcome ...


----------

